# Black Beard Algae



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

What can I use to clean or sock my Artificial Plants in to get the Black Beard Algae off of them. Thanks for your time.


----------



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't done this before but maybe you could try dipping them in a gallon of hot water with a little bleach in it. Then rinse off real well before you use them again.


----------



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

Well first, be glad they're fake plants with BBA and not real one.
I would do a peroxide dip solution to kill the BBA.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Glad we are now discussing removing algae from artificial plants. I'm not sure we can any get lower than that. I was not hoping to see such a historical moment in my lifetime.

To answer your question - throw away your artificial plants. Head to the nearest Hobby Lobby. It will be hard to avoid the isles and isles of plastic plants, vegetation, flowers, and what not flora. If you think you can't use all of them in your tank you are grossly mistaken. All big aquarium maintenance companies do exactly what I suggested to you. Now guess the prices! Yes, dirt cheap. Viva China! Just be prepared - it will be very hard to decide which lush plastic greenery looks best. Many of them are truly realistic.

Let tasteless tanks multiply! Post pix of your tank. Maybe we can eventually get a new subforum - "Artificial plant aquascaping"!

Beauty has no boundaries!


----------



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

niko said:


> Glad we are now discussing removing algae from artificial plants. I'm not sure we can any get lower than that. I was not hoping to see such a historical moment in my lifetime.


Really? C'mon. I'm sorry if we've ruined your forum.

But then your suggestion of the Hobby Lobby could be useful to some people.

But then you say "Let tasteless tanks multiply". Now Kareen just thinks planted tank people are just a bunch of elitist jerks. Now he'll never put a real plant in his tanks.

But you did put in a smiley face so maybe you were just joking.


----------



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks all, This 125gal Tank is going to be a live Plant tank in the spring the plastic plants are standbys untill it gets warmer so I can get my dirt ready for this Tank. So I have to kill this Algae untill I can get this Tank Planted.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Planted tanks take a lot of care and time that not all of us have.

Bleach or peroxide work well, just put the plastic plants in a bucket with water and add the chemical. Half an hour should be enough. Dump the water, rinse, refill the bucket and add some Prime. 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

kareen said:


> Thanks all, This 125gal Tank is going to be a live Plant tank in the spring the plastic plants are standbys untill it gets warmer so I can get my dirt ready for this Tank. So I have to kill this Algae untill I can get this Tank Planted.


OK I'm not a big believer of the dry start method (DSM), but the plastic start method (PSM).


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

it's on your fake plants ?
just pull them out of the tank, let them dry, the algae will die, put them back in the tank


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

black beard algae (a type of red algae), ... red algae does have some benefits , and it grows in little tuffs, mostly around older leaves so you've got lots of fresh growth on your plants that are good.

the red algae i have in my tank is tiny tuffs, about 1mm in size type spots on the leaves, ... i could do with stuff that would stand 5mm and i'd be happy, but i guess i need a different species.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree with Niko.

But - spring is getting close here and I need to prepare my plastic tulips and crocuses. I won't use beach - a turn on the dishwasher has done well in the past.

Bill


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

kareen said:


> Thanks all, This 125gal Tank is going to be a live Plant tank in the spring the plastic plants are standbys untill it gets warmer so I can get my dirt ready for this Tank. So I have to kill this Algae untill I can get this Tank Planted.


Kareen, in a more serious note, if you are planning to upgrade to a planted tank, you would be better off emptying your current tank, cleaning it thoroughly, and starting over. If you want advice, folks here will be more than happy to help you.

Bill


----------

